# My wedding journal (hit the ground running on budget wedding)



## lynne192

We had set our date for 17th March 2012 but currently this is about to be changed i have decided to go to uni and get my degree then honours so we're playing it all by ear but thought i would keep this thread and keep updating as possible and where needed :D

hopefully still have enough time to look for bargins. our wedding budget is about £2k max, if we're lucky but hoping family and friends might help out.... can hope.

Our colour scheme is Royal blue and white and our theme is macpherson tartan (OH Clan)

anyways here is break down of what we have soooo far

*Our Wedding Budget:*

Wedding venue (reg office) = £170
Reception venue (council hall) = £170
Flowers (artificial flowers, 1 bride, 1 b/m, 1 flower girl, 3 buttonhole) = £60
self buffet (80-100 ppl) = £300
cake (getting friend to make or m&s) = £100
entertainment (DJ from 6/7pm - midnight) = £150
car hire (two taxi's 5mins up the road) = £50
My dress (currently from lightinabox.com) = £150
shoes = £20
Lingerie = £10
Hire his outfit = £60
hire best mans outfit = £60
bridesmaid dress = £30
Flower girls dress = £20
pageboys kilts = £100
Hair & Make-up (for me, flower girl & b/m done by auntie) = £20
Invitations, save the date, thank you cards, place cards etc = £60 (doing myself)
photographer = £150
Wedding Rings = £50

total current budget £1,690

_*My to do list:*_

pick flowers
pick dress
pick bridesmaids
pick bestman
sort guest list
find entertainment
find catering
pick outfits
find photographer
Pick cake
choose shoes
hire kilts
pick flower girls and pageboys
start and finish invitation
send save the dates
find and buy venue decorations
pick centre pieces.
pick Lingerie

_*Done List*_

Decided on Favours
Decided on Venue
Decided on colour scheme
Decided on date
Decided on Budget
Aunte doing hair and make-up

Dress: I am going for A-line Lace white dress (current 2 choices)
 https://www.lightinthebox.com/A-lin...edding-Dresses-for-Bride--HSX149-_p24086.html 
https://www.lightinthebox.com/2010-...ce--Satin-Wedding-Dress--WGY0535-_p80664.html

bridesmaids: currently only having my cousin, and going for 1950's prom style dress in Royal blue.

Venue: we've decided because our budget to get married in Reg office then just hire council hall (£133 to hire hall from 5-midnight)

Favours: going to get my MIL to make her famous tablet and put it into heart molds and then wrap in cello-wrap with navy and white ribbon....

Cake: think going to have a three teir white with family tartin ribbon on it and thisle/scottish theme.... (either friend made or Shop bought and self assembled)

Flowers: thinking white roses with thisles. 

Guest Numbers: no guest list yet... 

Hair: I am thinking half up half down for me, been growing it for almost 4years now and its way down my back hoping to have it to my bum before the wedding, my auntie is doing my hair, make up and the bridesmaid and flowergirls also.

will hopefully have more update soon :D

would love to hear anyone who has any ideas on this theme and colour scheme or picture ideas :happydance:


----------



## honeybee2

i like your dress choice. For a budget wedding it looks timeless and classic, so good choice!!! xx


----------



## lynne192

thanks :D really wish could find a second hand one and get it even cheaper but know thats not possible :(


----------



## lynne192

i really want to lower my budget so the above will now be my max budget sooo gives me a idea but our pockets gonna be empty for a while.... not been in the whole wedding mood recently :(


----------



## pink23

i need to set a budget a low one to but have no idea where to start. i have a guest list and we to will probably have registry office to. hope you manage to sort it out xx


----------



## lynne192

ah right hun hope you find a budget to suit you. we're still unsure of ours. not sure whats going to happen or what we are gonig to do. been looking on ebay for some stuff lol :D


----------



## honeybee2

sorry hun- but can i ask what you mean by 'hit the ground running?' im unsure ahah! x


----------



## lynne192

lol meaning like worknig hard to sort wedding from the word go "getting stuck in there"


----------



## honeybee2

ooooooooooooooooooooooooo! :dohh::blush:


----------



## lynne192

lol no worries :D


----------



## Bocket

lynne192 said:


> i really want to lower my budget so the above will now be my max budget sooo gives me a idea but our pockets gonna be empty for a while.... not been in the whole wedding mood recently :(


Aww I have times where I don't feel in the mood and not in the mood, few weeks and you'lll kick start again  just re-energise and remember that it's your day and whatever you pick will be perfect on the day xx


----------



## lynne192

i bought my dress last night :D still got alot to do but least thats one thing off of my mind


----------



## lynne192

i got my dress today not had a chance to put it on to see but really dying too had oral surgery today so don't want to get blood over it. least its one thing off of my list,

here are some pictures of my beautiful dress:
https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh156/scottishmind/frontofdress.jpg
https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh156/scottishmind/detailofdress.jpg
https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh156/scottishmind/backofdress.jpg


----------



## Bocket

aww that's really pretty! Have u tried it on yet???? xx


----------



## honeybee2

lynne, make sure you steam it the day before to get the creases out!!!! its gona look lush!!!


----------



## lynne192

yeah of course lol no point doing it now though :D 

yes tried it on and fits like a dream :D

pictures are crap though and took video of me in it but its crap too cause its webcam


----------



## Feltzy

Lovely dress, you'd never know you bought it on a low budget, good choice!


----------



## lynne192

thanks do hope so


----------



## lynne192

today i took OH to see the venue and he said it was nice so thats good i got the aproval there, we had a wee bit of a set back yesterday we both had an extremely depressing day, TTC is really getting to me so not sure what i am going to do about that but really need to start wedding planning more as it might help my TTC depression....

saving not going so well so today i bought myself a tin bank which you can't get the money out, got the wee man one too so we can save together, i get the big money and he's taking the smaller lot lol


----------



## lynne192

oh forgot about this thread going to update and look through it change what has been changed :D lol


----------



## honeybee2

not seen it for ages- its good to see you again :hugs: xx


----------



## lynne192

thanks hun we wanted to do some thing before we came back to wedding stuff so we'll seee what happens :D


----------

